# sputtering... smoking... dying.... help!!



## scboz (Jun 8, 2005)

Help! 96 altima idles fine, but sputters, dies, and blows white smoke out of the intake when you give it gas. any ideas would be appreciated. wife needs her ride back!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

running to lean maybe?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

try the idle adjust screw..... 

just a thought


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

blows white smoke out the intake or exhaust?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

MIL on? any codes? 

possible problems:
-spark plugs fouled
-probelm with fuel injection, maybe fuel filter clogged, or pressure regulator is shot
-ignition timing incorrect
-intake manifold air leak
-egr system problem

I would try changing the fuel filter first, then check the spark plugs, spark plug gaps, wires and distributor and timing and all that. could also have a vacuum leak in EFI system, intake manifold, or vacuum hoses


----------



## scboz (Jun 8, 2005)

i try to work on it today. it will starte then put it in gear and it would move but when i give it some gas. she dies. iam going to try to replace the fuel filter and see if that it


----------



## scboz (Jun 8, 2005)

by the way it 97 nissan my mistake


----------

